# Best of the Best: A+A or K+K on P's 3rd



## footunes (11 mo ago)

Is there a Winna?


----------



## Philidor (11 mo ago)

Not to forget T+G.


----------



## footunes (11 mo ago)

Philidor said:


> Not to forget T+G.


Or A+C


----------



## Philidor (11 mo ago)

footunes said:


> Or A+C


Well, I respect your opinion, however, to my mind, A+C are not in the same league for P3 as A+A, K+K and T+G. 

We could discuss K+G or G+S, even P's own recording, but A+C?


----------



## RobertJTh (Sep 19, 2021)

Are you guys having a secret club meeting or what?


----------



## premont (May 7, 2015)

Hmm, who are A/A? Argerich/Abbado?
And K/K? Katchen/Kertész?


----------



## footunes (11 mo ago)

Philidor said:


> Well, I respect your opinion, however, to my mind, A+C are not in the same league for P3 as A+A, K+K and T+G.
> 
> We could discuss K+G or G+S, even P's own recording, but A+C?


Great. You figured out A+C was a ringer.

Yet I want to discuss my specific pairing. Once enough responders make a choice, then the Winna can be paired with another candidate. Anything higher than binary logic will make my head explode, so please let's remain binary. (PS My alphabet soup ringer: A and C are co-dependent with G and T within DNA.)


----------



## footunes (11 mo ago)

premont said:


> Hmm, who are A/A? Argerich/Abbado?
> And K/K? Katchen/Kertész?


Indeed.


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

P's 3rd = PDQ's 3rd Brandenburg


----------



## Philidor (11 mo ago)

premont said:


> Hmm, who are A/A? Argerich/Abbado?
> And K/K? Katchen/Kertész?





footunes said:


> Indeed.


Oh ... I assumed that K+K was Krainev+Kitayenko, their first recording with the Moscow Philharmonic, one of my favourites for Prokofieff 3.


----------

